# pharm d



## haris541 (Dec 14, 2010)

hi,plz tel me could i do "Md" after pharm-d????????


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please read the forum rules first. Thanks.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

haris541 said:


> hi,plz tel me could i do "Md" after pharm-d????????


Yes, you can.


----------

